# A new mutation / variety ?



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

A new mutation / variety ?

Hello,

some of you know my Alien Anne. Here is an update. She is a recessive yellow girlie which has black dots. 
Most probably she has a somatic mutation only, not a germline mutation, but we will not know until she has offspring and grandchildren.
The pictures show Anne and her brother. They will be together in about a months. Keep you fingers crossed that it is a new and stable germline mutation. A variety with red fur and black dots combined with piebald could be the start for a true Calico mouse in white & red & black.
Although I am a scientist and realistic person and most probably Alien Anne will be a somatic mutation only, I am a dreamer nevertheless. So I hope she will be the start of something great.
Anyway, Anne enjoys my heaviest protection.


































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Keep dreaming Roland!  
It would be excellent if they turned out to breed true!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I remember her. Hehe...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's possible she's a one-off chimera and therefore unable to produce more red/black mice, but I REALLY hope not because black, red and white would be stunning on a mouse! Please keep us updated Roland!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A chimera _is_ somatic mutation, no? Maybe I have that backwards.

We have deep red, black, and white on good brindle brokens. There aren't many people breeding them, though. Actually, I can't even think of one. There used to be one woman who bred them but she seems to have vanished.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that germline mutation means its not actually inheritable... but is a common occurance in a particular 'family group' or line... a little like odd eye?

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's what I thought, too.

People tend to think of mutations as always inheritable, but that's not really the case.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> A chimera _is_ somatic mutation, no? Maybe I have that backwards.
> 
> We have deep red, black, and white on good brindle brokens. There aren't many people breeding them, though. Actually, I can't even think of one. There used to be one woman who bred them but she seems to have vanished.


Yes, a chimera is the same as a somatic mutation, but could have more causes, if you want to be nitpicky.
I love broken brindels and thought about breeding them for a long time, but both varieties of brindle have genetic problems, so I doubt they woulkd be my first choice.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Am I right in thinking that germline mutation means its not actually inheritable... but is a common occurance in a particular 'family group' or line... a little like odd eye?
> 
> W xx


Hmm. What I wanted to tell with the wording "germline mutation" is the following: The mutation changed the DNA of all cells inclusive the eggcells and sperm cells, so it is transfered to the offspring. A somatic mutation affects some cells of the developing embryo only, eg in the developing fur. The mouse has different genes in different parts of the fur ( it is a chimera), but the spermcells and eggcells are not affected and therefore the offspring will never show the markings.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. That makes sense to me.

I saw an agouti mouse once with dark blue patches at a petstore. I was curious so I offered them a hundred dollars for it but they said it was reserved for a feeder breeder who was coming in later that day and taking all the mice. Shame.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's looks a little like brindling. Very interesting


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack you offered a hundred bucks and they wouldnt take it? ...i sure hope that snake enjoyed his dinner it was one expensive mouse.

What a waste.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, at first I said I'd give $10, and they said it was reserved. Then I said $50, and they still said no. By the time I offered $100 they thought I was crazy, I could tell. I just wanted to see what was up with that mouse (a male).


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, it I love blues it sounds really interesting. I know its random and wicked difficult(can you tell im from new england? lol) but i really would like to come across a mutation of my own. Its like a secret unreachable dream of mine to form my own breed xD It would be pretty sweet to be able to say you where the founder xD even if it was more natures doing xD


----------

